# secrets of the pro's



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

watch for this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1A-rrvMNTc


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah right!lol


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks cool.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

It will sell.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

for all to check out!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Interesting !


----------



## My-Time (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds interesting, Cant wait to hear more about this Subject.


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*There is no secrets*

:zip: Its all between the ears :mg:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll buy it.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Comming soon!


----------



## Ausarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

Should be worth a look and will be getting a copy once they are released.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> watch for this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1A-rrvMNTc


watch for it! its comming spring/summer 2010


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*sweet!*

Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just talked to Dave it's getting editited as Im typing and should be done early april look to Lancaster Archery Supply to carry this in the US..


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Man I wish they had videos like this 15 years ago.. I would of been pro by now..lol :cheers:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

bad***** trailer for sure. Id buy it.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> watch for this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1A-rrvMNTc


Just watching the trailer should help you learn something!


----------

